# Gibt es eine "Mini" Kokü?



## ANdR0 (19. März 2014)

*Gibt es eine "Mini" Kokü?*

Hi, man kennt ja die Temperaturbereiche der verschiedenen Kühlungen, Luft = max Zimmertemp, Wasser = max Zimmertemp, Kokü ~ -50° usw usw.

Gibt es dein eine Möglichkeit sich einfach nur im Bereich von 0 - 10° zu bewegen? Wäre doch mit einem kleinen, etwas schwächeren, leiseren Kompressor möglich oder? Gibt es sowas, eine Mini Kokü? Oder gibt es andere Möglichkeiten in den 0-10er Bereich zu kommen, außer den Radi ins Eisfach zu legen oder so


----------



## True Monkey (19. März 2014)

*AW: Gibt es eine "Mini" Kokü?*

Schau mal ...

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Durchlaufkühler Hailea Ultra Titan 500 (HC300=395Watt Kälteleistung) Durchlaufkühler Hailea Ultra Titan 500 (HC300=395Watt Kälteleistung) 37007


Aber dazu sage ich lieber nichts ob das Sinn macht oder nicht


----------



## Cinnayum (19. März 2014)

*AW: Gibt es eine "Mini" Kokü?*

Sobald du deutlich unter die Zimmertemperatur möchtest, handelst du dir große Probleme ein.

Zum einen ist keine einfache Wärmeabgabe an die Umgebung mehr möglich, sondern du brauchst ein aktives (=zusätzlichen Strom verbrauchendes) Kühlelement.

Zum anderen kommt es an den kältesten Stellen zur Kondenswassersammlung, worauf herkömmliche PC-Technik nicht vorbereitet ist.

Zuletzt kann dir ein Wasserkreislauf ohne Thermostat auch schlicht einfrieren und anhalten, wenn du "einfach irgendwas mit einem Kompressor" zusammenbastelst.


----------



## pseudonymx (27. März 2014)

*AW: Gibt es eine "Mini" Kokü?*

is ja schwammsinn sowas als projekt ok aber kein normaler mensch braucht sowas


----------



## SimonS (29. März 2014)

*AW: Gibt es eine "Mini" Kokü?*

Ich habe so ein Durchlaufkühler im Wohnzimmer, jedoch nicht am PC sondern am Aquarium, das eben nicht über 20°C haben darf.

ich würde mir das teil NIEMALS an den PC hängen, so ein krach permanent neben / unter mir, im leben nicht. Der Kühler geht bei uns alle 2-3 Stunden für 20 Minuten an, und das reicht schon 

mfg


----------



## Patrickclouds (29. März 2014)

*AW: Gibt es eine "Mini" Kokü?*

Du kannst einen billigen China Aquarienkühler von der Lautstärke nicht als Referenz nehmen. Man kann so eine Kühlung auch leise bauen.

Von Thermaltake gab es eine kleine leise Kokü mit dem Namen Thermaltake Xpressar.

Ich hatte auch schonmal eine Leistungsstarke aber größere und lautere Kokü in ein PC-Gehäuse gebaut: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e...it-integrierte-singlestage-fuer-sub-zero.html


----------

